# Cobra Fly Z



## virtuocity (Oct 9, 2015)

At the start of the year, I was using an SLDR-S in 14 degree but I was really struggling with it, losing a lot to the left on the draw setting and slicing on the other settings.  The ball flights were really weak and I was averaging around 210 yards.

Switched to Callaway XR and really needed the draw setting to keep me in play.  However, quickly, I developed a two-way miss and again, the ball flights were really weak.  Even at 9 degrees, ball flight was very high and spinny.  

To be honest, driving was the best part of my game in 2013-2014 season and I attribute this to my Ping K15.  I have owned this driver twice now and wouldn't hesitate to buy it for a third time, but alas it is too offset for me and would now hook badly in my hands.

Now that I'm not playing a huge amount, I really needed something that offered maximum forgiveness on off-centre hits.  Thanks to the My Golf Spy article (http://www.mygolfspy.com/the-most-popular-drivers-of-2015-secret-cg-locations/), it would seem that the smart money was on the Cobra Fly-Z or the Ping G30.  

My choice (or punt), was the Cobra.  Again, as I'm not playing much and don't care about handicap progression etc anymore, I fancied buying a club that looked nice and the Ping G30 was a bit too 'substance-over-style' for me.  

I opted for the blue version:







I've only taken it out twice since I bought it 3 weeks ago but results have been impressive.  I haven't gained distance (still around 225-230), but the forgiveness is wonderful.  The feedback off the face is really explicit.  To be honest, I couldn't ever tell what part of the face I was hitting the ball with when using my previous two drivers, but I can tell immediately with the Fly Z.

When hitting off the toe, gear effect really comes into play and the ball will draw back to target.  Off the heel (not my regular pattern), the ball tends to stay pretty straight, but loss of distance is marginal (around 10%).

I'll let you know what happens with centre-face contact when it occurs....

Cobra have resisted the temptation to increase stock shaft length in line with Callaway et al, and it's around 45.5 inches.  The clubhead is huge and welcoming.  The sound of the face is pretty good, but the feel is really nice.  

I've played with a 10.5 degree loft and have yet to muck about with the settings.  Something for the winter months perhaps.  

Not sure how keen I am with the stock grip- it feels a little thin and slippy to me.  I'll wait for a rainy day to fully judge.

With the new King Cobra range hitting shops (apart from AG, apparently), the Fly-Z price is dropping all over the place.  You can pick up a brand new one for under Â£180.  

In summary, this club has finely balanced precocious looks with boring forgiveness.  It wouldn't be my first port of call if I was looking to squeeze an extra 10 yards from the tee but, it's nice to see light at the end of a very dark tunnel, golf-wise for me.  

Alas, the Fly Z may warrant a place in the Big Book Of Drivers That Behave For Two Weeks Before A Slice Develops- but I think I have, for the first time since the Ping K15, found a driver that wants to hit fairways, leaving the owner in the horrible position of having to blame themselves for bad shots.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 9, 2015)

Really want to try the Fly-Z. Have only seen good reviews. Definitely on my list to hit. Fly-Z, G30 and R15, Vapor Pro on the list ATM. Have already hit the XR and liked it, but did feel a bit similar to my X-Hot, and I'm not overly keen on having all one brand in the bag. Will get round to buying a new driver at some point!


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 9, 2015)

I use the Fly Z + and am pretty happy with it.

Wanted something without a crazy-long shaft and this fit the bill nicely. Shorter shaft definitely helps you hit the middle more often and when you don't, the tech is pretty damn forgiving.

Even with a very heavy stiff shaft and a still developing swing I t can really get it out there.

Am not sure why so few people use Cobra drivers. 

Hope me you enjoy it :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			At the start of the year, I was using an SLDR-S in 14 degree but I was really struggling with it, losing a lot to the left on the draw setting and slicing on the other settings.  The ball flights were really weak and I was averaging around 210 yards.

Switched to Callaway XR and really needed the draw setting to keep me in play.  However, quickly, I developed a two-way miss and again, the ball flights were really weak.  Even at 9 degrees, ball flight was very high and spinny.  

To be honest, driving was the best part of my game in 2013-2014 season and I attribute this to my Ping K15.  I have owned this driver twice now and wouldn't hesitate to buy it for a third time, but alas it is too offset for me and would now hook badly in my hands.

Now that I'm not playing a huge amount, I really needed something that offered maximum forgiveness on off-centre hits.  Thanks to the My Golf Spy article (http://www.mygolfspy.com/the-most-popular-drivers-of-2015-secret-cg-locations/), it would seem that the smart money was on the Cobra Fly-Z or the Ping G30.  

My choice (or punt), was the Cobra.  Again, as I'm not playing much and don't care about handicap progression etc anymore, I fancied buying a club that looked nice and the Ping G30 was a bit too 'substance-over-style' for me.  

I opted for the blue version:







I've only taken it out twice since I bought it 3 weeks ago but results have been impressive.  I haven't gained distance (still around 225-230), but the forgiveness is wonderful.  The feedback off the face is really explicit.  To be honest, I couldn't ever tell what part of the face I was hitting the ball with when using my previous two drivers, but I can tell immediately with the Fly Z.

When hitting off the toe, gear effect really comes into play and the ball will draw back to target.  Off the heel (not my regular pattern), the ball tends to stay pretty straight, but loss of distance is marginal (around 10%).

I'll let you know what happens with centre-face contact when it occurs....

Cobra have resisted the temptation to increase stock shaft length in line with Callaway et al, and it's around 45.5 inches.  The clubhead is huge and welcoming.  The sound of the face is pretty good, but the feel is really nice.  

I've played with a 10.5 degree loft and have yet to muck about with the settings.  Something for the winter months perhaps.  

Not sure how keen I am with the stock grip- it feels a little thin and slippy to me.  I'll wait for a rainy day to fully judge.

With the new King Cobra range hitting shops (apart from AG, apparently), the Fly-Z price is dropping all over the place.  You can pick up a brand new one for under Â£180.  

In summary, this club has finely balanced precocious looks with boring forgiveness.  It wouldn't be my first port of call if I was looking to squeeze an extra 10 yards from the tee but, it's nice to see light at the end of a very dark tunnel, golf-wise for me.  

Alas, the Fly Z may warrant a place in the Big Book Of Drivers That Behave For Two Weeks Before A Slice Develops- but I think I have, for the first time since the Ping K15, found a driver that wants to hit fairways, leaving the owner in the horrible position of having to blame themselves for bad shots.[
I forgive you my old son, for you know not what doing.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 4, 2015)

Tried a Fly Z+ at the weekend and I'm now very tempted. Awesome feel and a spin killer.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd like a snack with the newer cobra's, I had the original amp for three seasons and it was an awesome bat, especially when I slotted an f1 shaft in.  In them three seasons I tried the cell, cell pro, bio cell and bio cell + and they were not as forgiving or as long as my original amp so they all got moved on.

The newer fly z range looked awesome but I was in the right place at the right time and bagged a 913 new very cheap!  .... Still curious though


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 5, 2015)

Update,

In a bid to balance consistency with a lack of practice, I have resorted to playing a fade with drive and a pull with irons.  The Fly-Z is performing really well.  It doesn't fade as much as I thought it would.  When playing a fade with the XR, I'd have to fade off the left fairway bunker to find middle of the fairway.  The Fly-Z only needs me to start the ball to the right of the danger.  The flight is more 'forward', less spinny and I'm still happy with the purchase.  

Ultimately, as I allude to in my OP, I am confident that any bad shots hit with the Fly-Z will 100% be down to me, and not a lack of forgiveness.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice write up :thup:

I'm currently looking at a Fly-Z+ but my 910D2 is proving hard to beat at the minute.


----------

